# (ne pas) imaginer que + mode



## baykwvu3

Juste une petite question :

[…] "On peut imaginer que le nombre (soit/est)"

Je ne me souviens pas si on se sert du subjonctif dans [ce] cas-là. 

Merci en avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## geostan

Je mettrais l'indicatif. Si la phrase était au négatif,  je mettrais le subjonctif.


----------



## Grekh

Moi aussi, je mettrais l'indicatif.


----------



## Qcumber

J'imagine qu'il est content.
[…]


----------



## Gil

Je n'imagine pas qu'il soit en train de s'amuser


----------



## Little Chandler

Bonjour à tous,

Après le verbe _imaginer _à l'impératif, on doit mettre le verbe au subjonctif ou à l'indicatif ?

- _Imagine que tu as/aies un fils..._
- _Imagine que tu es/sois un roi..._

Je crois avoir trouvé les deux possibilités, mais y en a-t-il une plus correcte / habituelle ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cauchy-Schwarz

Bonsoir,
Les deux formes sont correctes.

Cependant, il y a une nuance au niveau de la "potentielle" réalisation de la chose.
Un exemple est plus parlant.

Si l'hypothèse est irréalisable on utilisera le subjonctif.
Ex: 'Imagine que tu sois un chien.."

Si elle est réalisable, indicatif:
Ex: "Imagine que tu es dans un autre pays.."


Cependant, on utilise quand même nettement plus l'indicatif.


Bonne soirée,

David.


----------



## geostan

Bien dit. Voici un extrait de Grevisse:



> Imaginer et supposer se construisent le plus souvent avec l’indicatif.
> […]
> Le subj. l’emporte quand le verbe support est à l’impératif : Imaginons que la terre soit un sphéroïde homogène renflé à son équateur (La Place, Exposition du système du monde, cit. Littré, s. v. ménisque).  […]
> Pourtant l’indic. n’est pas exclu : Imaginez qu’elle disait une phrase, pas même, un quart de phrase, et puis elle s’arrêtait (Proust, Rech., t. II, p. 230). [Le sens est ici « représentez-vous ».]


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,


le verbe imaginer à la forme négative exige-t-il le subjonctif dans la subordonnée?

*Je n’aurais jamais imaginé qu’il puisse chanter si bien.*


Est-ce le même principe que les verbes penser, croire etc?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Mauricet

Oui, exactement.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Toutefois, pour marquer plus fortement le caractère improbable du fait exprimé par le verbe régi, le subjonctif est remplacé par le conditionnel.

Ex. :_ Je n'imagine même pas qu'un désaccord *pourrait *s'élever entre nous. _


----------



## Anna-chonger

Pour la phrase avec _imaginer_, même avec la présence de "peut", on garde l'indicatif ?


----------



## Roméo31

Anna,
Pour le mode après "imaginer que" à la forme négative, voyez les messages 6 à 8. Si cela ne répond pas à votre question, écrivez, s'il vous plaît, la phrase qui vous pose problème.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour Roméo, merci bien pour votre attention.

Euh... ce qui me pose problème, c'est une phrase comme :

_On peut imaginer le nombre des passagers (être) important._

Je peut comprendre qu'après _imaginer que_, on met l'indicatif. Seulement, je rapprocherais la tournure avec _*pouvoir*_ d'une tournure comme il est fort probable que + subj. : la présence de _*pouvoir*_
ne constituerait pas, tout comme celle de _*fort*_, une subjectivité et nécessiterait ainsi un subjonctif ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il nous faut davantage de contexte car tant l'indicatif que le subjonctif sont possibles dans cet exemple. L'indicatif est toutefois plus vraisemblable.

_On peut imaginer que le nombre des passagers *est/soit* important._


----------



## Mandryka

Je n’avais aucune idée de ce qui avait pu lui arriver at je n’imaginais pas que ça ait été si loin pour lui et que ça irait si loin pour moi.

(From Le village de l’Allemand by  Boualem Sansal)

When I was at school I’m pretty sure they told me to use the present subjunctive instead of the conditional in a context like this - « que ça aille si loin pour moi » Am I just forgetting my grammar?


----------



## Garoubet

This question has already been answered. In any case, it should be the past tense, not the present because of the imperfect _je n'imaginais pas._


----------



## LART01

Garoubet said:


> In any case, it should be the past tense, not the present because of the imperfect _je n'imaginais pas._


----------



## OLN

Le conditionnel _irait _est sensé. (I didn't think that it *would*...)

La confusion vient peut-être de l'association de deux temps et deux modes dans la même phrase, et de l'emploi de deux verbes différents :
- le verbe _être _au subjonctif passé : que ça ait été si loin [pour l'un]
- le verbe _aller _au conditionnel : que ça irait si loin [pour l'autre]

En paraphrasant, ça donne : Je n’imaginais pas [avant de savoir ce qui lui était arrivé] que ça ait pu aller/soit allé si loin pour lui (that it* had gone *that far for him) et que par ailleurs, possiblement plus tard, ça irait si loin pour moi (that it *would go *that far for me).


P.S. : Dans le fil cité plus haut, il s'agit de l'impératif et il ne me semble pas qu'il y soit question du conditionnel.
Il doit y en avoir d'autres sur la concordance des temps dans l'expression "(ne pas) penser que", mais tout ça devrait se trouver dans le forum de grammaire. 
Il y a déjà ce fil dans le forum FS : (ne pas) penser que + mode


----------

